# Wanted: Someone fluent in Yiddish



## aj47 (Jun 26, 2018)

Cannot express what exactly I need. Probably PM's will be exchanged.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 27, 2018)

1) go to google
2) search for 'translate english to yiddish'
easy-peazy.


----------

